# Newbie



## guised (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi,

Been lurking around reading up as much as possible from this great forum.

Really interested in replacing my current Seiko Kinetic Titanium with a nice mechanical, good value diver. Here is a list of those in the running.

Ollech and Wajs M6

Pros - Love the dial and GMT bezel

Cons - 3077 has a nicer (better?) case.

Ollech and Wajs 3077

Pros - New model, nice case and dial, Sapphire

Cons - no GMT bezel

Seiko Samurai Titanium

Pros - Chunky large case, nice dial, Titanium

Cons - really want something different from another Seiko

Which would you recommend?

Is Sapphire worth having over Mineral Glass (e.g. M6)?

Can the bezel of the 3077 be easily changed for a GMT style?

Of the above which is likely to be the toughest? It's going to be worn everyday!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

The ID3077 is available with a GMT bezel. See link to an earlier post.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=10491

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'd have thought that the ID3077 could be had with a GMT bezel, I had a 3066, it's predecessor, and that had a GMT bezel. Also, I think the M6 can be got with a sapphire crystal as well.

The 3066 was a really nice watch, good quality case and bracelet, I'm less of a fan of the newer design, but I don't think you'll go wrong with either of them


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dan, and welcome.

Toughy for a first question, as a lot of personal taste is involved in watch choice.

The M6 is a great choice if the GMT bezel is high on your list, bit ask yourself if you really need it. It's relatively easy to remember to either add or subtract a few hours when you need to work out the time in another zone. But if you really need one - then its a goodun.

Never owned a 3077, but it looks a cracker. All the O&W's are very well made and true Swiss watches. The movements are well tried and trusted, and generally very accurate out of the box (Roy's are anyway). You wont go wrong with any O&W.

Never owned a Samurai either, but they look to be a very well constructed piece of kit.

Mineral or sapphire? Sapphire will be a bit more expensive and much harder to scratch than a mineral. Downside is it you do manage to break it, it shatters into dust, which gets everywhere - definately a professional job to replace one.

Mineral will generally be easier to replace from a high street watch repair service.

Titanium is not everyone's cup of char. It has a reputation for being easier to scratch than steel, and not at all easy to polish out without making a hash of it. But is is great for its lightness and hypo-allergenic properties.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Seiko Samurai Ti is superb and not that common in the UK ... probably tougher than the O&W .. only negative is that you can't hand-wind this particular watch movement ... not a problem if you wear it everyday but a bit of a pain if you only wear it now and then. Some don't mind doing the 30 second "Seiko shake" to get their auto's up and running ... I prefer a quyick wind.

I have owned an M6 ... it is a good watch ... and Roy always adjusts them before shipping. Mine ran at about +5 seconds a day.

As far as I am aware the 3077 is available with a GMT ... I prefer the look of it to the M6.

If I had a choice I would go for the Seiko Ti with the 3077 a close second.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello,

As George said, most of it is down to personal taste but for what it's worth, I have had an M4 diver with sapphire crystal for about 2 weeks now and have to say it's superb quality and excellent value. It's now my favourite watch of all time! Mine only loses about 2 - 3 seconds over a couple of days and if I leave it in the crown down position overnight, it regains the lost seconds! I believe they all have the same movement.

I'd go for a sapphire crystal, especially if your daily activities put the watch at risk of being scratched. It's not _that_ much more in cost and will last you a lot longer.

Andrew.


----------



## Stokport (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got a SS Samurai. Damn, that's a cool watch. The case is an icon in design. I can keep staring for ages at those sharp cut lugs. A Ti is a good idea, the SS is very heavy. I've removed the braclet and waiting for a maroon Maratac Zulu.

The crown is very small on the M6.

The ID should be a fine buying.

Cheers, Henrik


----------



## guised (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone, not sure that it's made my decision any easier but great advice non the less. I'm veering towards the Seiko now as that seems to get the thumbs up for toughness. But the M4/M6 sub style dial has a magnetic pull on me!!!

Cheers

Dan


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

guised said:


> Thanks everyone, not sure that it's made my decision any easier but great advice non the less. I'm veering towards the Seiko now as that seems to get the thumbs up for toughness. But the M4/M6 sub style dial has a magnetic pull on me!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced that the Seiko would be tougher; I've been wearing a 3066/GMT most days since July, and apart from the bracelet clasp swirlies, there's not a mark on it. Stainless steel should be harder than titanium, and the 2824 is a robust movement.

Does the Seiko have hacking seconds (second hand stops when you pull out the crown to adjust the hands)? That's a feature I really like, as well as handwinding for an automatic.


----------



## guised (Dec 19, 2005)

Well what do you know! Started off seeking a diver but have now ended up with a Mirage III (from our host) with which I am dead chuffed!

So here it is my first ever mechanical watch.










I can sense there may be more to follow.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice watch Dan







those mirage's are very tasty for the money and you will find a few fans of those around here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done that man... For a first mechanical you have made an inspired choice....

Enjoy it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I couldn't think of a better choice for a first mechanical


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent choice









It`s one I wouldn`t mind getting myself


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ay up Dan.  And welcome.









That's a nice looking watch and has a solid pedigree.

Good choice, imo.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

A very nice watch you have there and a wise choice you've made. My next chronograph will be one of these; they look more sporty than the Speedmasters IMO.

Andrew.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely watch, good choice too.











Running_man said:


> A very nice watch you have there and a wise choice you've made. My next chronograph will be one of these; they look more sporty than the Speedmasters IMO.
> 
> Andrew.


I think its the bezel that does it...


----------



## guised (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks!! You're all too kind!!!


----------

